# Clarification Fracture care CPT 22310



## keallen (Apr 11, 2012)

Can anyone help me please? I just need clarification on whether or not CPT code 22310 is billable multiple times when multi-level compression fractures are reported and treated. 

Thank you,
Katie Sanborn, CPC


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 11, 2012)

According to CMS Medically unlikely edits the units allowed is one, also the CPT descripton states fracture(s).  So it would seem you cannot bill multiple times for different levels.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 12, 2012)

ksanborn said:


> Can anyone help me please? I just need clarification on whether or not CPT code 22310 is billable multiple times when multi-level compression fractures are reported and treated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Katie Sanborn, CPC



states fracture(s) - so only 1 time...


----------



## keallen (Apr 18, 2012)

thank you very much.


----------

